# [SOLVED] Cannot automount new drive/mount point at boot

## SteveB7

I just bought a new 1TB drive to use for media storage on a newly rebuilt Gentoo server, but I cannot get it to mount during boot. I fdisk'd the drive, formatted it with XFS, but I suspect that my mkdir command was incorrect. The entry is in my fstab, but during boot up i get the msg it failed to mount. Any help would be appreciated.

* Checking all filesystems ...

/sbin/fsck.xfs: XFS file system.

/dev/sda1: clean, 40/26104 files, 18593/104388 blocks

* Mounting local filesystems ...

mount: mount point /media does not exist

* some local filesystems failed to mount

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime       1 2

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime                0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw                     0 0

/dev/sdb1               /media          xfs             noatime                0 1

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

Last edited by SteveB7 on Thu Jul 15, 2010 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> mount: mount point /media does not exist 

 

Does the mount point exist?

Check and/or post output of:

```
ls -l / | grep media
```

----------

## SteveB7

The out comes back blank. Here's the output of just "ls -l /"

nas1 / # ls -l /

total 61

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jul  5 10:38 bin

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  1024 Jul 10 18:12 boot

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  3440 Jul 14 18:25 dev

drwxr-xr-x 45 root root  4096 Jul 14 18:25 etc

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root  4096 Jul  5 03:11 home

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root  4096 Jul  9 21:08 lib

drwx------  2 root root 16384 Jul  3 08:19 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Jul 14 16:27 mnt

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jun 22 04:30 opt

dr-xr-xr-x 64 root root     0 Jul 14 18:25 proc

drwx------  5 root root  4096 Jul  9 21:17 root

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jul 13 18:23 sbin

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root     0 Jul 14 18:25 sys

drwxrwxrwt  4 root root  4096 Jul 14 18:25 tmp

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root  4096 Jul  3 09:50 usr

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root  4096 Jul  3 22:37 var

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

>  I suspect that my mkdir command was incorrect.

 

I'd have to agree with you then. Curious that you even needed a mkdir command . I thought /media should have already existed, but you did mention it's a server, and I'm not very familiar with them. 

Can't imagine how it could go wrong though.

```
mkdir /media
```

On a side note, and just my opinion, Are you sure you want to mount directly to /media?

Would make more sense to add a subdirectory inside of media just in case you want to add to it later. You won't have to go back and update scripts, links, etc.. that depend on it.

----------

## idella4

SteveB7,

Uuummm, output of ls -l does not include a /media.

While it's more conventional to utilise /mnt. it doesn't matter.

So here's a plan.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The out comes back blank
> 
> 

 

suggests there is one, but why doea it not appear under ls -l / ??

sudo mkdir /media

sudo mount /media

post output; also try and post

sudo mount /dev/sdb1

Take it from there.

----------

## SteveB7

idella4 - That fixed it. Thanks!!

----------

